# amniotic membrane  for wound healing



## nuts (Sep 20, 2016)

hello,

My doctor placed a 4 cm x 4 cm amniotic membrane on a leg wound.  He billed
Q4142 which I cannot bill out.  I am having trouble finding a code for this.  the
only codes I can find for amniotic membrane pertain to the eye.  any help
on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## danskangel313 (Sep 20, 2016)

What type of leg wound is this? Q4142 is just a "supply/drug" code for XCM BIOLOGIC tissue matrix; are you looking for a different supply code? Or are you trying to code for the application procedure?


----------



## nuts (Sep 23, 2016)

*amniotic membrane for leg wound*

I am trying to code for the application procedure, but there does not
seem to be a code for this.  I think I may have to use an unlisted code,
what are your thoughts?


----------



## danskangel313 (Sep 23, 2016)

Try looking at codes 15271-15278.


----------

